# Rod Suggestions



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

Just got a Wright & McGill Sabalos 7/8 WT size fly reel for an excellent price. I do a good bit of fly fishing in Wisconsin while I'm there in the summers & I generally use a 9 WT setup for chucking large flies at northern pike & muskellunge. It's just a cheap Reddington combo though, so I decided I'd leave it there & buy a new setup here that is more salt-friendly. So, my question is, what are your guys suggestions for a decent 8/9 WT rod that wouldn't run me more than $150 or so?


----------



## TeaSea (Sep 28, 2013)

Chris V did have some stuff for sale. Don't know if he still does but you might pm him and see. OR, go see him at Sam's for their sidewalk sale this week-end.


----------



## woodinfliezz (Jan 27, 2014)

https://www.facebook.com/pages/Midwest-Custom-Fly-Rods/177512539287?fref=ts 

check out this guy he makes some awesome custom rods for any price range my 6wt cost 125 with shipping and he stands by his products  im sure he can hook you up his name is Steve http://www.flytyingforum.com/index.php?showuser=73 < that is his profile on another forum if you want to message him there either way dude is awesome.


----------



## steelhead (Nov 10, 2008)

Check out TFO rods. Their signature series I believe is in the 120 buck range or so. I have a 9 wt ... no complaints.


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Redbone...631?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3e14c81f

http://www.ebay.com/itm/Temple-Fork...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e1249677

http://www.ebay.com/itm/REDINGTON-S...180?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258bd10c6c

http://www.ebay.com/itm/NEW-ORVIS-T...048?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item258bc509b0

The last 2 are auctions but should finish under your budget. Those "cheap" redingtons are the most under rated rods out there btw.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

timeflies said:


> http://www.ebay.com/itm/New-Redbone...631?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c3e14c81f
> 
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Temple-Fork...959?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item27e1249677
> 
> ...


Hey thanks man I appreciate the help! Yeah, honestly I love the 9WT Redington that I fish back home in Wisconsin, I just thought maybe there was something someone would recommend over the Redingtons for the price, so I thought I'd ask.


----------



## Chris V (Oct 18, 2007)

I don't have anything used for sale in that size. I do have some brand new stuff in that price and lower at the store and all of our fly rods and reels are 10% off this weekend


----------



## nb&twil (Oct 2, 2007)

Although I haven't casted the Greys XF2 Saltwater yet, I do believe I will be owning one in the near future. Every single review I've read and person I've talked to who has experience with those rods has said great things. Seems like an excellent rod for the price. 
Maybe next week I can give you a first hand opinion. I might even own one today if Sam's has in stock what I need.


----------



## crabman (Nov 30, 2013)

I have several rods forsake:
10wt 2 piece Reddington CPX 9ft
8wt 2 piece Reddington CPX 9ft
8wt 4 piece TFO Axiom 9ft

I have upgreded to Ahrdy rods and would like to get rid of them. 
I also have a Grey 6/7/8 reel with 3 spools

Message me with an offer if interested.


----------



## ThaFish (Feb 27, 2013)

crabman said:


> I have several rods forsake:
> 10wt 2 piece Reddington CPX 9ft
> 8wt 2 piece Reddington CPX 9ft
> 8wt 4 piece TFO Axiom 9ft
> ...


Hey man, I'm interested in that TFO Axiom, or possibly the 8WT Reddington CPX, if the price is right. I can't send you a PM because you aren't able to receive them yet. 608-558-9386 is my number, text me if you get this.


----------

